# Upgrading Hard Drive



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I have a series 2 540 tivo with an 80gig drive.

I am thinking about putting two 250 gig drives in it for a total of 500 gig (so i can start to record movies and keep em). What do you guys think of the following drive..
http://www.memorylabs.net/oemma25at542.html

Any different drive suggestions?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I wouldn't put a Maxtor drive in a TiVo. IMHO it's not worth saving a few $$ by putting cheap drives in a TiVo as it will eat them for breakfast.

Go for Seagate or Samsung drives. If you can get the Samsung HA250JC all the better as it's whisper quiet and runs cool as a cucumber with virtually no vibration or hum in 99% of cases :up:


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The $30 Fed-X Saver shipping and getting only a 30-Day warranty makes the deal a lot less attractive. The drive's specs look great for use in a TiVo. 

I'm not so sure about the dealer with there having the un-need extras checked by default really irritates me especially the shipping insurance. Have you delt with them before?


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

no i just used pricewatch really quick and found that.....

I ended up going with a maxtor quickview 250 gig. I love maxtor and have never had one fail on me......(i have one in a junk PC going on 5 years now or so.....)

http://shop.atriniti.com/

I never dealt with these guys either but they have some pretty good reviews


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Ah pricewatch I use them often. 

Um, how many reviews? "Atriniti launched on January 2nd, 2006". Let us know how it works out, I like free standard shipping.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

blindlemon said:


> I wouldn't put a Maxtor drive in a TiVo. IMHO it's not worth saving a few $$ by putting cheap drives in a TiVo as it will eat them for breakfast.
> 
> Go for Seagate or Samsung drives. If you can get the Samsung HA250JC all the better as it's whisper quiet and runs cool as a cucumber with virtually no vibration or hum in 99% of cases :up:


Maxtor drives are no "cheaper" than any of the other major manufacturer's drives. If you read enough of these (or any other hardware messageboard) messageboards, you will see all kinds of "I will never buy another xxxxx hard drive again!..." messages and every manufacturer will be named at one point or another. That said, the incompatiblity problem reported with some of the newer DiamondMax 10 drives is enough to keep me away from them.

That Samsung drive you linked does look like the ideal PVR drive, however. Unfortunately, they don't appear to be available anywhere in the States right now.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

That must be a new Samsung drive? Hope newegg.com gets it.

I've used newegg.com for drives for years--never been a problem. And I prefer Samsung. Their SpinPoint series has always been very quiet.


----------

